# Help...Can't pet my pup without her biting me.



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

My pup is driving me nuts. It's getting so I can't even pet her anymore. We have had her 2 weeks. Golden retriever/poodle mix. 3 months old. Every time I try to pet her she turns around and grabs my arm, shirt etc, and bites/chews and it's starting to get harder. It's biting non-stop from the time she gets up until I exhaust her after work. Can't walk, get dressed around her. Plus I think she is getting aggressive. If she is chewing on something, table leg..etc. I push her away and then she growls and goes back.. I put her on her back to show dominance and she bites and scracthes me with her back legs (like a cat). She won't give up..... I can't take her for a run yet because she hasn't had all her shots. I'm almost at my wits end I have no idea what to do. She is making my wifes life miserable, she loves her but can't get anything done in the house. It's non-stop yelling no! I've had other dogs and never had an experience like this.....Help !!!!!!!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Your pup is 3 months old - it's completely normal puppy behavior. There is actually an article about it stickied here on this forum:

The Bite Stops Here


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> Your pup is 3 months old - it's completely normal puppy behavior.]


Even the scratching with the back legs when I hold her down?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Yes. All puppies squirm when you hold them down. They're bundles of energy, and they don't know how to sit still yet. Nothing your pup is doing is aggressive or abnormal. Both my dogs started out play-biting (which is what this is) and squirming. I couldn't pet Shippo at first without being mouthed and tugged on (and those puppy teeth hurt!). It's all part of the training process.

For future reference, it's not a good idea to flip your puppy on its back as punishment anyway, as it will only make things worse. In fact, your pup should be taught that being on her back is a positive thing, in case you need to hold her down in the future for emergency/medical reasons.

The article is very informative and will teach the proper way to deal with puppy biting. I hope it helps.


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know if it's just wishful thinking or what.......But my wife had to leave her in her crate today for about 5 hours. It's the first time she has been left home alone. Since we got home she seems like a different pup. Not as much nipping and "aggressiveness". I can actually pet her. So, did the time alone do anything to change her? Or am I not that lucky....lol, and the "old" pup will be back?


----------



## jillybean (Oct 9, 2007)

I seem to be having a very similar problem with my 8 week old pup. She's constantly biting me on the hands if I try to play with her, or on the ankles if I'm walking. My hands, forearms and legs are covered in scratches and bite marks..


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Just read that article, it's very helpful. It's perfectly normal for a puppy to mouth and bite, and it just takes time and patience to teach her manners. >^_^< I dealt with the same thing with Shippo, he drew blood from me on a few occasions lmfao, but they do grow out of it with training.


----------

